# Tivo Series 3 w/ Lifetime, OLED, THX - Model TCD648250B



## beady (Oct 30, 2006)

OLED Display, THX certified with lifetime and Glo Remote. So far it has 1 bid for $100. Auction ends Jul 21, 201213:15:25 PDT. 


Item number: 200792701938


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

beady said:


> OLED Display, THX certified with lifetime and Glo Remote. So far it has 1 bid for $100. Auction ends Jul 21, 201213:15:25 PDT.
> 
> Item number: 200792701938


I wish that were the one you were just going to throw out.

Why don't you tell the winner they have to take the S2 as well?


----------



## juddev (Feb 23, 2003)

$35 shipping? 
sorry,I see you can have econ for $17.85


----------

